# weird a$$ rabbit



## hunt3r (Apr 6, 2007)

i shot a rabbit the other day and when i was looking at it closly i found that right around its neck were these kind of massive warts. i didnt wanna eat it cuz it looked like it was desiesed i might have also hit it in the neck becuase my nerves go to me. (it was my first rabbit). can anyone tell me what was wrong or was it natural. thanks alot guys


----------



## chabla (Apr 21, 2007)

well it could be wolf worm or another parasite that targets small animals. although wolf worm are usually found in the south they can be anywhere else in the u.s were the warts blackish? look up common rabbit desises on Google or somthing


----------



## laptop100 (Jun 2, 2007)

LOL. That must of looked weird.


----------

